# Easy Tie Rig



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

This is a link to Gowge's Board that I thought would be useful to fishermen. It is very easy to tie and it is very cost efficient because it does not use snaps or swivels.
http://floridasurffishing.com/cgi-bin/floridasurffishing/noteboards/gowge.cgi?read=54936


----------



## Fish Hawk (Dec 7, 2001)

This is a very interesting setup. Overall it seems to be capable of doing the job. The only thing I worry about is the over hand knot in step one. I fell like this may weaken the pound test of the main line. Also it you break off, how hard would it be to get the over hand knot lose to retie. I think it would be worth a try. Thanks for the tip.
http://byrumjrfishing.triopd.com


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Longcaster,

You should have been paying attention tothe rigs that Pete & myself used last October  Very basic and very compact.

We did show Daryl but he may have forgotten  

Led.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Fish Hawk",
I understand your concern. For the average caster, fishing average distances (300 feet) I believe this to be an effective and quick rig. For all the power hitters and those casting with maximum force and at maximum distances I only recommend extreme casting rigs.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Led and Peter",
On your next trip I hope to accompany you and do some serious fishing. I'm hoping that with your assistance and guidance you can elevate me to being a serious contender in the fishing arena.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Fish Hawk",
Me again!

This is a quote taken from your previous post."The only thing I worry about is the over hand knot in step one. I fell like this may weaken the pound test of the main line."

How do you feel about the double overhand knot in the Breakaway far-out mono rig?


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

I was at the casting clinic in Jacksonville last month when Earl and Steve showed us how to make this rig. I use a swivel and a Breakaway quiklink on a 80lb. main line with 40lb. fluorocarbon droppers.
I've used up to 6ozs. with my Zzipplex 3500s on hard overhead and off the ground casts with no problems.

CrackerBob


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Longcaster, May I ask about the extreme casting rigs you mentioned in the post above? I've been using Breakaways cannon rig on my Straight 8. I buy the impact shields and make the rigs with a 120lb. sinker lead and a 80lb hook trace. Throwing 8nbait on that rod showed me that normal rigs were unsafe. I started out with 80lb. shock leaders like I read about on the board but didn't think about the stress on the rig. 

CrackerBob


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Longcaster, When you go fishing with Peter & Led next time they come over; can I go also? Can I? Can I? Larry.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

I don't have a problem, I fish with anybody. My only trouble were the "Bluefish" which nearly became a new nickname for me  

Led


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "CrackerBob",

Starting with casting weights of 4 ounces and above "Extreme Casting Rigs" are custom tied and not bought. At this level you should be using custom components that use pound test rated specifications to ensure that safety is not sacrificed. When you purchase snaps, swivels, links and assorted fasteners you want to make sure that the packaging states this rating or that you are able to ascertain this from the company. The large Crane swivels that I use in my "Terminal Rig Components" are rated in excess of 80 pounds and the large Duo-loc snap links are rated way past 100 pounds.
http://www.thereelstuff.com/access.html


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Larry",
You are always welcome to join in the fun! The last time "Led", "Peter" and I went fishing there was not a lot of notice. Do you think you can make it here at a moments notice?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Longcaster, Yep!!!!! Larry.


----------

